
Netflix Says It Will Test Lower-Price Subscription Plans - mmaanniisshh
https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/18/11/12/1338236/netflix-says-it-will-test-lower-price-subscription-plans
======
topicseed
Love Netflix. Love their shows. Love it all, whole-heartedly. But barely
watch. The lack of urgency to watch shows boosts my postponing abilities.
Until the day I decide to cancel.

Lower-price subscriptions could make Netflix a background subscription that
just keeps on running.

Although the slash in prices might just be in some poorer locales.

